# LIST OF EXCUSES FOR PUPPY MILLS OR BYBS



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought I would post this, as I see a lot of people on the MB's asking about breeding or becoming breeders. Forgive me, if someone already posted it, in the past.

The Backyard Breeders' and Puppy Millers' Big Book of Old Excuses
Written by Denna Pace, ©2002
1. When called on bad breeding practices, ALWAYS claim that you are merely an innocent posting as a favor to a friend or family member.

2. Point out that everybody you know breeds this way, therefore it must be okay.

3. Claim that "snobby show breeders" are only criticizing you because they want to corner the market on puppy profit.

4. Claim that a Champion in the pedigree is just as good as 56 Champions in the pedigree. Not that it matters, because you doubt that there is such a thing as a dog with 56 champions in the pedigree.

5. Claim that you are just trying to produce good pets, therefore good pets are all you need for breeding.

6. When asked about health testing, enthusiastically point out that your bitch had a health checkup before breeding.

7. Be sure to mention that you do not need to run such health tests as OFA, CERF, thyroid, cardiac, patellae, etc., because your dogs look healthy and had no visible problems at their last vet checkup.

8. Point out that these tests cost too much and would cut into your profit margin. Be sure to champion the right of poor people to breed dogs.

9. Confidently assure worried rescuers that no puppy you produce, or any of their puppies or grand puppies or great-grandpuppies will end up in shelters because you have a bunch of friends who have told you that they'd like a pup from your bitch.

10. Point out that you don't need Championships or working titles on your dogs because you are breeding for temperament and your dog is really sweet.

11. Silence those annoying people who ask about your health guarantee by assuring them that buyers can return any sick puppies and you will replace it with another pup as long as it got sick within a certain amount of time of sale and as long as you don't think the buyer did something to make the puppy sick.

12. If your breed or line is rare (or you have a "rare" color, or believe your breed or color is rare), be sure to remind everyone that you do not need to show, temperament test, or health test your breeding stock because you are doing the world a service by continuing this "rare" breed/color/line.

13. No matter what anyone else says, claim that you obviously know what you are doing because you've been breeding for a long time. Point to the hundreds of puppies you've pumped out over the years as proof.

14. If this is your first attempt at breeding, make sure to remind everyone that you HAVE to breed your dog because how else are you going to learn how to breed?

15. Assure everyone that your dog does not need to be shown because you were assured by someone at Petsmart/the park/the vet's office/a friend that your dog is a perfect example of the breed.

16. Always remember that "rare" colors, oversized or undersized dogs, and mixes of popular breeds are great selling points. Anyone who doesn't think so is obviously not in tune with their customers' wishes.

17. Claim that your dogs are better because they are not inbred, as inbreeding obviously produces sick/stupid/deformed dogs. If breeding poo [as in "Cock-a-Poo," "Peek-a-Poo," etc.] dogs or other mutts, always point to "hybrid vigor" as proof of your dogs' superiority.

18. Remind everyone that you do not need a waiting list because your puppies are cute.

19. Assure everyone that your puppies will not end up in shelters because they are cute.

20. Claim that YOUR breed never ends up in shelters in your area, therefore your puppies will never end up in shelters.

21. If asked why you think your dogs are breeding quality, point out that they "have papers." Extra points awarded for using the phrase "AKC Certified." Double points if those papers come from the Continental Kennel Club.

22. If you sell a sick puppy, always blame the owners for making it sick. If the owners are clearly not responsible, blame their vet. (see #11)

23. If presented with irrefutable evidence proving you wrong on any excuses you have used, pretend your server did not receive the post/e-mail.

24. Claim that none of the rules of ethical breeding apply to you because you only intend to have one litter and therefore aren't a "real" breeder.

25. If all else fails, tell everyone who criticizes you to "get a life."


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

"You can get papers from your vet."
"My dogs got lockjaw"
"His mother is a pit, I didn't see the father but you can tell the puppy is a pit."
"You can tell he is healthy cause he is always running around."
"He got his all his shots when he was a puppy."
"Vets are a rip off."
"the pups dont need shots."
"My Dog won MAD fights, son!"


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a great list and sadly very true!! The Mods need to make that a sticky


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Sticky????


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> That's a great list and sadly very true!! The Mods need to make that a sticky


LOL We posted at the same time!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

so true on so many levels


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This is a great list. I love it


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man those are all my excuses i need to come up with new ones. darn


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great list


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What about "Always charge 200 dollars for your unregistered pups, also never deworm the pups or give them their shots, this is the owners responsibility after paying you 200 dollars"


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats hilarious, esspecially considering thats how all PURE bred dogs got started, being LINEBRED into a specific/rare gene  I love it.... We like to think of everything in todays terms but commericalized dog food wasn't until 1945, wasn't common until the 60's, SO in times when we threw a dog a bone, do you think breeding ethics was where it is today? Boston Terriers were a rare breed of "Pit Bull" all from CH Stubby WWI decorated war dog, once called the Boston Pit Bull Terrier. Ironic ain't it? Great Post!!! Sampson Dad, hilarious; to many poor dogs with owners like that.


----------



## misdreavuss (Dec 11, 2009)

made me laugh thats crazy


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

awsome post


----------



## OREBACLUBS (Dec 30, 2009)

*Some it is ok and some I don't like.*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sadly I have heard all of those reasons at one time or another.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

It’s the owners fault! If you want something, anything in life do the research and make shore of what you are getting into that way you do not regret it later. All those 
1-A-Bee’s just want your money and could care less about their own dogs or the breed.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How 'bout this one - " them's my wifes dogs " Ya, I've heard that one lol.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Great list. That about sums it up!


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey its funny but when i bought my first pitbull i honestly cant say it wuz a pitt because i had no papers and the dog was one of the worst tempered dogs but i did eventually get her calmed down after a whole year. I was 14 when i did this tho, now i wont buy a dog that isnt ukc papered with a champion bloodline. So to those that think its ok to buy and breed from whatever person sells the cheapest think again. Dont take it offensive when ppl try n teach you sumtn its trial through fire but all the ppl giving advice is just saving you from the fire.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i find it a shame that you cannot find a trustworthty breeder, bkuz their desire to make money becomes more important than that of producing a good, well tempered, hard working canine. when people lie about their dogs then it makes me think they are not qualified to even be considered a breeder and need to give it up as a profession.anyone can get 2 dogs to intercourse, and call themselves a breeder. they may have pretty dogs but that is the last thing that you are worried about when you pay over 500 on a dog. your wanting the temperment to match exactly your lifestyle; your hoping the whole time that the pup that you choose, also chooses you; you think about how your going to spoil your new pup, and the fact that your headed to the nearest petsmart when you leave the breeders house. and not many are thinking how to work your new APBT, bkuz thats what the dog wants. it is a working breed, and they enjoy it. they are known to love obedience, training, learning new things, just knowing thet they are pleasing their master.

people often fall for the tricks and conniving sales pitch from those who are incompetent breeders, simply bkuz they dont know any better. the more questions you ask the better, and easier it is to tell if the breeder is actually telling the truth about their dogs and that very puppy that you cant seem to take your eyes off of. and if you actually know about dogs then you dont need to hear what the breeder has to say... you can simply just look at the dog\pup in his environment and tell how his temperment and personality will be as he ages, while sitting in the kennel with other brothers and sisters. and of course if he has what it takes to be that hard working, obedient, smart, loving dog that your wanting for either as a champion or as a campanion. make sure you have the true facts before you go out to get a dog from that breeder, make sure he\she has a reputation for what your wanting your canine to do. such as schutzhund, weight pulling, the average dog (lazy around the house dog), guard dog...etc. just be careful when you chose your next dog, and ask them questions and lots of em, even ask the same questions but reword them just to see if they change their answer. dont fall for that 56x champion pedegree crap... if you do your research then you would know everything you need to know before you even get to the kennel. and a bad rep on a kennel or breeder will destroy their business. once word get around. and believe me, they dont want that... 

so good luck for those that are thinking about getting that new puppy to fulfill their lives, but remember the dog you choose will reflect you, so take care of it and it will take care of you.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

great post.


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

It just sucks that the same people that breed these dogs buy these dogs. Half of them with the intention to breed them. Breeds with very specific needs in the hands of girlfriends who thought they were cute or guys who were told they would have huge heads. Without training or proper vet care or even socialization, doomed to **** up only due to fault of the owner. BSL and/or ASPCA euthanization waiting to happen. $200 dollars a pop to live a shadow of a proper life. If they go unsold, they'll likely end up dead, pound-bound, or bred over. If they are bought, the purchase only justifies the byb/puppy mill owner(in their mind). I'd love to have a gotti champion. Instead I have Bennett. I gave money to a BYB. Benny is trained, lives inside, eats better than me, goes to the park every chance i get to take him, and is loved unconditionally by me and every member of my family. I couldn't ask for a better dog, and i doubt he could ask for a better life (unless you count that he would probably veto the whole "leave it" command lol!). Its a tough dilemma that i face as a dog lover. I know I made the right choice with Bennett, but I agree 100% that these institutions are very in the wrong. Dog breeding will continue to be a mess until there are proper laws and regulations estabolished and enforced.


----------



## nobeaner (May 18, 2010)

So so true.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent post!!! :goodpost::goodpost:

_*Here are some BYB Red Flags from a book called Dog Breeding As A Fine Art by Amy Fernandez*_

Beware of" breeders" who are new to the breed.
"Novices often make the mistake of limiting their attention to current events within their breed." _Dog Breeding As A Fine Art_

"Whenever a breed becomes popular, there is an influx of novices not only ignorant of what constitutes a good specimen but much more lacking in any knowledge of animal breeding." _Planned Breeding_

"To many novice breeders, the idea of a 'bloodline' means nothing more than a clever kennel prefix or a popular stud dog. But merely giving it a name will not transform a jumbled family of dogs into a useful genetic contribution." _Dog Breeding As A Fine Art_

"Selective breeding is a long-term project, far beyond the scope of one dog, or one litter of puppies." _Dog Breeding As A Fine Art_

Beware of "breeders" who charge ridiculous amounts for their dogs because they are from a "famous" line.
* "As a general rule, once a family (of dogs) has become famous and fashionable, all the offspring, irrespective of quality are used for breeding and selection practically ceases. Under such conditions, the family naturally and rapidly deteriorates, because constant and careful selection is just as necessary to preserve or augment improved qualities as it is to originate them." *_The Principles of Dog Breeding. _

*"You are really not a breeder until you've bred a line of dogs and have several generations under your belt and have a type and a line of dogs that identifies you."* _- Marj Brooks Respected Dachshund and Doberman breeder and handler_


----------

